# Jackson lake Bowfin



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

First ever bowfin today, I know alot of people call them trash fish but I was very excited and had a ball catching them. I caught 6 and a buddy caught 4 and we lost about 20. They were 15-22 inches, the 22 inch was 3 lbs. I think they are awesome fish and well worth the drive.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I really hate the whole trash fish mentality. I also think they are pretty awesome fish, they are living dinosaurs, the Amiidae is one of the oldest surviving families of freshwater fish, right up there with gar and sturgeon.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

hey rustyfish, ive heard bowfin are suposed to be some fine eats! a delecate white fish. read it in an ohio native fish book. let me know if you try one.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Didn't try any this time but I may in next time. Heard they are not much for eating but people say that about anything.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

i saw cajuns on tv run em through grinder and mix with green onions and spices and deepfry. looked delicious


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

So does Jackson Lake have a lot of them? I've heard they were there, but always heard it was somewhat of an anomaly to actually get hooked up with one there.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I fish Jackson Lake quite a bit and have never caught one or seen one caught.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Well we had at least 30 bites in a few hours, so I would call it an anomaly. The tricky part it getting them on the bank.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

i just moved 3 miles from hammertown, i suppose the catfising is not good as i never hear reports


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Holy cow..... is that Flathunter?


----------



## DuckkillerRT (Mar 19, 2011)

To answer your question.. Lake Jackson is loaded... You can catch 75 to a
Hundred a night in the right spot and w the right bait. Cut bait is the best bc it stays on better liver comes off really easy when they hit bc of there teeth. The 2nd pool below the spillway is full of them. I grew up about 10minwalking distance from there. We always did best without a sinker too. Hope this helps


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I might have to try bowfishing it some time!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i've caught a number of bowfin while crappie fishing with minnows and other times i've caught them just after i've caught a fish and then placed my lure or bait back in the water on the edge of the bank. a practice i would routinely do until something, probably a bowfin nearly pulled my rod in the lake and broke off on rip rap over by the boat ramp they built in the mid 90's. sneaky fish they are. layin' around motionless for hours in just inches of water. my brother caught one in a neighboring pond to the lake that was probably pushing 5 pounds. beautiful fish though.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would love to hook one of these old dinosaur's. My old man said he used to catch them down in Dayton when he was stationed there for the Air Force (early 1970's). Hell of a fight but if not cooked right taste and have the consistency of cotton!


----------

